# Accountgebundene Items



## Phash (29. November 2008)

Weiss einer, ob die Accountgebundenen Items verzauberbar sind?

also: 80er holt sie, enchantet sie, schickt sie an den twink, der freut sich doppelt

das wars schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toxicgirl (EU-Khaz'Goroth) (29. November 2008)

...


----------



## Sebasti92 (29. November 2008)

toxicgirl schrieb:


> Bitte Frage neu formulieren.
> 
> Accountgebundene Items sind, soweit ich weiß, auch seelengebunden. Somit fällt das "zum Twink schicken" schonmal flach.
> Wenn du dir selbst was verzaubern willst, musst du dir ein Waffenpergament/Rüstungspergament kaufen, und dies verzaubern.
> Oder ein non-BOP Item verzaubern und dieses zum Twink schicken.


Lol?
Accountgebundene Items sind wie es der Name schon sagt acc gebunden, man kann sie auf andere twinks schicken,,


----------



## Nordur (29. November 2008)

toxicgirl schrieb:


> Bitte Frage neu formulieren.
> 
> Accountgebundene Items sind, soweit ich weiß, auch seelengebunden. Somit fällt das "zum Twink schicken" schonmal flach.
> Wenn du dir selbst was verzaubern willst, musst du dir ein Waffenpergament/Rüstungspergament kaufen, und dies verzaubern.
> Oder ein non-BOP Item verzaubern und dieses zum Twink schicken.



Das stimmt nicht so ganz. Sonst wäre der Blizzardbär auch Seelengebunden, ist er aber nicht und somit kann man ihn zu jedem Char auf den Server schicken.


----------



## lala.y0 (29. November 2008)

toxicgirl schrieb:


> Bitte Frage neu formulieren.
> 
> Accountgebundene Items sind, soweit ich weiß, auch seelengebunden. Somit fällt das "zum Twink schicken" schonmal flach.
> Wenn du dir selbst was verzaubern willst, musst du dir ein Waffenpergament/Rüstungspergament kaufen, und dies verzaubern.
> Oder ein non-BOP Item verzaubern und dieses zum Twink schicken.



rofl?
was wären das fürn sinn, accountgebundene items zu machen?! o.O
b²t:
hab leider keinen ahnung, tut mir leid


----------



## Kaldonir (29. November 2008)

Accountgebundene eile pasen sich dem Level des Chars an, der es grad besitzt. Wäre wirklich mal interessant mit soner Verzauberung.


----------



## norp (29. November 2008)

toxicgirl schrieb:


> Bitte Frage neu formulieren.
> 
> Accountgebundene Items sind, soweit ich weiß, auch seelengebunden.



Was verstehst Du an der Frage nicht und welchen Sinn macht die Bezeichnung "Accountgebunden" wenn es "Seelengebunden" entspricht?


----------



## lord just (29. November 2008)

also verzauberungen gehen aber nur die kleinen, die nicht levelabhängig sind.


----------



## Sparki (29. November 2008)

Solange die Verzauberung die Items nicht Seelengebunden macht sollte das ohne weiteres gehen, allerdings können Verzauberungen ja das mindestlvl des Items bestimmten, also müßte dann der Twink auch ein entsprechendes Lvl besitzen. Aber es gibt ja eh nur Waffen die man verzaubern könnte. Schultern, kann nur ein Inschriftenkundler verzaubern -> die Items werden Seelengebunden, Waffen -> Mindestlevel wird festgelegt, Relikte oder Off-Hand-Items sind nicht verzauberbar.


----------



## wowhunter (29. November 2008)

hmm.. diese items gabs schon in der beta aber ich weiß net ob man da ne vz drauf machen kann wie mungo und dann dem lvl 1 schurken schicken kann...


----------



## Newmerlin (29. November 2008)

toxicgirl schrieb:


> Bitte Frage neu formulieren.
> 
> Accountgebundene Items sind, soweit ich weiß, auch seelengebunden. Somit fällt das "zum Twink schicken" schonmal flach.
> Wenn du dir selbst was verzaubern willst, musst du dir ein Waffenpergament/Rüstungspergament kaufen, und dies verzaubern.
> Oder ein non-BOP Item verzaubern und dieses zum Twink schicken.




erst infos holen dann was dazu sagen wenn man keine ahnung hat.

Accountgebundene Items können an Twinks verschickt werden .... an den Items steht dann auch dran lvl 1-80 
und je nach dem welches Lvl der char hat verändern sich die werte ..
wie es mit verzauberung ist weiss ich leider nicht....


----------



## Lwellewhyn (29. November 2008)

Die "großen" Verzauberungen beziehen sich auf das Itemlevel, und das ist bei diesen Gegenständen 1


----------



## neo1986 (29. November 2008)

wowhunter schrieb:


> hmm.. diese items gabs schon in der beta aber ich weiß net ob man da ne vz drauf machen kann wie mungo und dann dem lvl 1 schurken schicken kann...


Ohaa das wäre dan 100% crit oder so.

Aber es dürften nur die Level unabhängigen VZ gehen also die die man auch mit lev 1 schon haben kann.


----------



## monthy (29. November 2008)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann kann man das mit den Verzauberungen vergessen. Die Items werden dadurch Bop.

Habe das meine ich im PC Games Sonderheft gelesen. Heißt also, Verzauberung auf Pergament und dann zum Twink schicken. Dann erst verzaubern.

Und ja die Items passen sich dem Level des Chars an.

Mfg


----------



## Fiqqsaw (29. November 2008)

also mal sehn ob ichs richtig verstanden hab:
ich kann also das BOA item mit meinem main erbeuten, es dann aber nich mit mungo oder crusader verzaubern und es dem lvl1 schurken schicken?


----------



## TopFun (29. November 2008)

Die BOA Items sind Item lvl 1, das heißt Mungo usw fällt flach. Crusader müsste aber gehen.

MfG, Tofu


----------



## Tohga (29. November 2008)

Oah Danke, das ist eine Signatur wert, ich lag echt 3 Minuten aufem Boden. (Look @ my Sig)


----------



## Gameropa (29. November 2008)

Fiqqsaw schrieb:


> also mal sehn ob ichs richtig verstanden hab:
> ich kann also das BOA item mit meinem main erbeuten, es dann aber nich mit mungo oder crusader verzaubern und es dem lvl1 schurken schicken?



das ist korrekt.  verzauberungen können nur dem lvl des twinks entsprechen.


----------



## Aplizzier (29. November 2008)

sind die waffen eig viel bessre als eine die auf lvl 30 droppen kann ?


----------



## Ruffnek (29. November 2008)

Es können nur verzauberungen draufgemacht werden die für das aktuelle level des gegenstandes zulässig sind. also wenn der gegenstand level 10 hat kannnste nicht verzauberungen die einen mindestlevel 35 haben ,üssen draufmachen. Ob die entfernt werden oder einfach inaktiv werden wenn man es an einem nidriegen char schickt weiß ich nicht aber man auf jedenfall keine chance einen low level gegenstand mit hoher verzauberung zu erschaffen


----------



## wlfbck (29. November 2008)

Tohga schrieb:


> Oah Danke, das ist eine Signatur wert, ich lag echt 3 Minuten aufem Boden. (Look @ my Sig)



jo, hat sich den jahres award "dümmste antwort auf einen thread" verdient xD


----------



## Viorel (29. November 2008)

Ja wayne wenn dus genau wissen willst lass dir auf dein AB Item ne 2g verz draufmachen und schicks dem twink. wirst sehen obs hinhaut oder nicht


----------



## Dr Death (29. November 2008)

http://www.wowszene.de/news.php?item.2115


----------



## Schlons (29. November 2008)

Soweit ich weiß, sind alle accountgebundenen Items lvl 1 Items. Somit kann man sie nicht mit z. B. Mungo verzaubern da Mungo eine Waffe braucht die höher als lvl 30 (?) ist.

Hier ein Bluepost: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=1&sid=3#15


----------



## slook (29. November 2008)

toxicgirl schrieb:


> Accountgebundene Items sind, soweit ich weiß, auch seelengebunden.



hörst du dir selber zu???

made my day


----------



## ciaz (29. November 2008)

Viorel schrieb:


> Ja wayne wenn dus genau wissen willst lass dir auf dein AB Item ne 2g verz draufmachen und schicks dem twink. wirst sehen obs hinhaut oder nicht



Hachja, solche Antworten kannst du genauso in die Tonne kloppen, wie die ignorante Antwort von Toxicgirl. Dir ist schon klar, dass man Abzeichen für die AB Items braucht, die man durch mehere Instanzrushes erst erhält? Falls das Item dann plötzlich auf einen Char gebunden ist, wüsste ich das dann auch gerne vorher und finde so die Frage des TEs mehr als gerechtfertigt... Ich weiss es leider auch nicht (bzgl. des Enchantens), gehe aber davon aus, dass das Item nicht seelengebunden wird, wenn man Mungo drauf macht, der Twink (so fern unter lvl 35) es aber einfach nicht benutzen kann..

m2c.


----------



## Ighov (29. November 2008)

lala.y0 schrieb:


> rofl?
> was wären das fürn sinn, accountgebundene items zu machen?! o.O
> b²t:
> hab leider keinen ahnung, tut mir leid




Wie was wärn das für sinn welche zu machen? die gibts schon :/

btt: würde mich auch ma intressieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

könnt ich mir schon vorstellen 

aber wär ach n bisschen krank wenn dann 19er pvp chars mit mungo oder besseren achen rumlaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: k hab bluepost gelesen , geht also nich , anscheinend nich ma wenn dann der "twink" auf 80 ist kannste dem mungo verzaubern


----------



## Derrty (29. November 2008)

Fiqqsaw schrieb:


> also mal sehn ob ichs richtig verstanden hab:
> ich kann also das BOA item mit meinem main erbeuten, es dann aber nich mit mungo oder crusader verzaubern und es dem lvl1 schurken schicken?



Ne das geht nicht, du brauchst nicht nur das lvl das man mit diesem Trick umgehn kann, sondern auch den Itemlvl! und es gibt keine graue lvl 1 waffe die für Mungo dem Itemlvlwert von 75 erbringt.


----------



## EisblockError (29. November 2008)

Ich glaube nicht das es alzuviele BoAcc items geben wird, und wenn, dann sind sie so gut das es sich nicht bringt sie zu entzaubern, oder man sie nicht entzaubern kann


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2008)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das es alzuviele BoAcc items geben wird, und wenn, dann sind sie so gut das es sich nicht bringt sie zu entzaubern, oder man sie nicht entzaubern kann


gibt jetzt schon ca 30


----------



## toxicgirl (EU-Khaz'Goroth) (29. November 2008)

...


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (29. November 2008)

Toxicgirl, wenn ich schreibe Accountgebunden ist Seelengebunden, ist das doch ein Widerspruch in sich, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalle1978 (29. November 2008)

Bei mir ging de Report leider nicht.

Mich würde Interessieren welche Klamotten denn Acc gebunden sind. Bis jetzt kenn ich nur Pets, und da eine Verzauberung drauf zu machen geht wohl eher nicht.
Vllt meinte der TE auch das entzaubern, und dann durch das ACC Item wieder herstellen. Das kann ich verneinen. Das ist wie mit dem Items von Events und Markenitems.


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2008)

Kalle1978 schrieb:


> Bei mir ging de Report leider nicht.
> 
> Mich würde Interessieren welche Klamotten denn Acc gebunden sind. Bis jetzt kenn ich nur Pets, und da eine Verzauberung drauf zu machen geht wohl eher nicht.
> Vllt meinte der TE auch das entzaubern, und dann durch das ACC Item wieder herstellen. Das kann ich verneinen. Das ist wie mit dem Items von Events und Markenitems.


gibt in dalaran 6 waffen (für diese neuen heromarken)
in tausendwinter nen haufen kleidung (für tausendwintermarken)


----------



## Lillyan (29. November 2008)

Ab jetzt bitte in einem Ton, der nicht gegen die Netiquette verstößt. Danke


----------



## Mandraken (29. November 2008)

Nordur schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht so ganz. Sonst wäre der Blizzardbär auch Seelengebunden, ist er aber nicht und somit kann man ihn zu jedem Char auf den Server schicken.



wobei den bären hab ich an jeden twink geschickt bekommen^^

spass beiseite: account gebundene items sind - wie der name schon sagt: an den account gebunden. du kannst die sachen zwischen deinen twinks hin und her schieben, aber nicht ins ah setzen oder sonst handeln (dann würde das accountgebundene item an einen anderen account gehen - was ja nicht geht, da account gebunden).

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil ;-)
accountgebunden -> nur du, egal welcher char
seelengebunden -> nur dieser char

fragen?


----------



## FonKeY (29. November 2008)

toxicgirl schrieb:


> Bitte Frage neu formulieren.
> 
> Accountgebundene Items sind, soweit ich weiß, auch seelengebunden. Somit fällt das "zum Twink schicken" schonmal flach.
> Wenn du dir selbst was verzaubern willst, musst du dir ein Waffenpergament/Rüstungspergament kaufen, und dies verzaubern.
> Oder ein non-BOP Item verzaubern und dieses zum Twink schicken.




stimmt genau!


das ist der vorteil an inschriftenkunde....




/close


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2008)

FonKeY schrieb:


> stimmt genau!
> 
> 
> das ist der vorteil an inschriftenkunde....
> ...


aber mit stimmt genau meinst du doch wohl nicht den ersten teil des posts oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pepper1991 (29. November 2008)

Man kann die sachen nicht verzaubern, da du für bspw. Mungo ja ein item level von 35 brauchst. Auf level 1 hat das Item aber das Item levl 35 nicht, also kann man das auch nicht verzabern


----------



## Extro (29. November 2008)

Gibt es eig. auch Waffen die Accountgebunden sind?


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2008)

Extro schrieb:


> Gibt es eig. auch Waffen die Accountgebunden sind?





Kronas schrieb:


> gibt in dalaran 6 waffen (für diese neuen heromarken)
> in tausendwinter nen haufen kleidung (für tausendwintermarken)


----------



## Davatar (29. November 2008)

Normalerweise bekommt man ne Sicherheitsabfrage, wenn man ein Item verzaubern will, was dadurch seelengebunden wird (zB bei Ringverzauberungen). Also müsste das bei accountgebundenen Items genauso funktionieren. Insofern denke ich kannst Dus durchaus einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## Phash (29. November 2008)

ich habs noch nicht getestet, war noch markenfarmen



ich habe meinem Twink 70er Krieger, die2h Axt und die Plattenschultern geschickt



die Items wachsen mit dem Twink mit und gehen nie kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem geben die Schultern 10% bonus auf EP die man von Mobs kriegt

die Axt geht gut ab, allerdings gibt es in der Burg Utgarde eine Axt für lvl 70, deren DPS höher ist. 

die acc geb. Items haben mMn fast die Qualität von blauen Items auf dem Lvl, sind aber generell zu empfehlen, da sie sich mit jedem lvl verbessern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Verzauberung werd ich heut mal testen... aber :> na ma gucken *g*


----------



## BrdDaSram (19. Dezember 2008)

Kann man Accountgebunde Sachen die vom Hordechar gekauft wurden, 
an nen Ally Char schicken? Würds halt gern vorher wissen bevor ichs mach und
dann net geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (19. Dezember 2008)

BrdDaSram schrieb:


> Kann man Accountgebunde Sachen die vom Hordechar gekauft wurden,
> an nen Ally Char schicken?


Kannst Du Post von Deinem Horde- an Deinen Allychar schicken? Nein. Wie willst Du das also anstellen? Die einzige Austauschmoeglichkeit zwischen Ally und Horde ist ja das neutrale AH - aber da kannst Du accountgebundene Sachen natuerlich nicht reinstellen weil sie eben accountgebunden sind.


----------



## N00blike (19. Dezember 2008)

Pepper1991 schrieb:


> Man kann die sachen nicht verzaubern, da du für bspw. Mungo ja ein item level von 35 brauchst. Auf level 1 hat das Item aber das Item levl 35 nicht, also kann man das auch nicht verzabern




das sind immer die besten antworten.... denkt ihr überhaupt nach bevor ihr postet!?
Wenn ich das teil mit meinem 80er char hole und das wird man wohl müssen weil man vorher nicht an die marken kommt hat das teil kein item lvl 1!!

Aber ich bin mal auf ne antwort gespannt wäre ja extrem nen voll gepimpter lvl 1 char mit mungo und allen spielereien


----------



## Ogil (19. Dezember 2008)

N00blike schrieb:


> das sind immer die besten antworten.... denkt ihr überhaupt nach bevor ihr postet!?
> Wenn ich das teil mit meinem 80er char hole und das wird man wohl müssen weil man vorher nicht an die marken kommt hat das teil kein item lvl 1!!


Ich liebe es wenn Leute flamen und selbst keine Ahnung haben...

Erstmal: Jeder Gegenstand hat ein Itemlevel das erstmal nix mit der Levelanforderung eines Gegenstands zu tun hat. Bevor man in WotLK z.B. Raiden geht haben die Gegenstaende ein Itemlevel von max. 200.

Accout-gebundene Gegenstaende haben IMMER ein Itemlevel von 1 - egal auf welchem Level sich der Char befindet der dieses Item gerade benutzt. Das wurde sehr wahrscheinlich deshalb so von Blizz eingefuehrt, damit eben keine Lvl(klein)-Chars mit irgendwelchen Imba-Verzauberungen rumrennen - denn viele der besseren Verzauberungen benoetigen einen Gegenstand der Stufe 35 oder 60.

Im Prinzip besteht der Sinn von Account-gebunden Ausruestungsgegenstaenden darin, dem Spieler das Twinken zu erleichtern (ihn unabhaengiger vom AH und von Instanzenbesuchen zu machen). Es geht nicht darum Lvl19 oder Lvl29 PvP-Twinks zu pimpen - zumindest ging es wohl Blizz eher nicht darum.


----------



## Kujon (19. Dezember 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich liebe es wenn Leute flamen und selbst keine Ahnung haben...
> 
> Erstmal: Jeder Gegenstand hat ein Itemlevel das erstmal nix mit der Levelanforderung eines Gegenstands zu tun hat. Bevor man in WotLK z.B. Raiden geht haben die Gegenstaende ein Itemlevel von max. 200.
> 
> ...



mit abstand die kompetenteste antwort, danke :-) genau so ist es!

wie alle immer irgend ein schrott schreiben, obwohl sie keine ahnung haben. jeder post, der mit "ich glaube" beginnt, könntet ihr euch eigentlich sparen, ist absolut keine hilfe, wie ihr ja soeben (einmal mehr) feststellen konntet.


----------



## N00blike (19. Dezember 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich liebe es wenn Leute flamen und selbst keine Ahnung haben...
> 
> Erstmal: Jeder Gegenstand hat ein Itemlevel das erstmal nix mit der Levelanforderung eines Gegenstands zu tun hat. Bevor man in WotLK z.B. Raiden geht haben die Gegenstaende ein Itemlevel von max. 200.
> 
> ...




Ach das mit dem item lvl weiss ich auch nur kenn ich mich mit den item lvls nicht aus die die BOA items haben! Aus dem post den ich zitiert hatte hörte es sich so an als wenn das item lvl mit ansteigt...
wenn es durchgehend item lvl 1 hat werden keinen vz drauf gehen aber ich denke dann machen die sachen wirklich nur zum lvln interessant sind sobald man anfängt items zu vz verlieren die ja rapide an wert...


----------



## Kujon (19. Dezember 2008)

N00blike schrieb:


> Ach das mit dem item lvl weiss ich auch nur kenn ich mich mit den item lvls nicht aus die die BOA items haben! Aus dem post den ich zitiert hatte hörte es sich so an als wenn das item lvl mit ansteigt...
> wenn es durchgehend item lvl 1 hat werden keinen vz drauf gehen aber ich denke dann machen die sachen wirklich nur zum lvln interessant sind sobald man anfängt items zu vz verlieren die ja rapide an wert...



die stats passen sich dem char-level an, that's it. itemlevel bleibt 1, folglich keine verzauberungen...auch mit 80 nicht.

und stimmt genau: die items sind zum leveln der twinks gedacht, da man die dinger ja nur gegen marken bekommt. vllt. gibts ja bald auch verzauberungen, die mit den stats der items wachsen. könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass man die dann gegen marken kaufen kann.


----------

